# Top Plays of the 2006-2007 NBA Regular Season



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

I thought it would be nice to put all potential top plays of the season in this thread. Feel free to add and try to add the date.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NpQsmQOnm_k"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NpQsmQOnm_k" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
_Jason Kidd - The Magician_
January 5, 2007

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xa3jznEr1lU"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xa3jznEr1lU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
Trevor Ariza - Kicking Posta-for
January 5, 2007


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/liPpRDMLQNI"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/liPpRDMLQNI" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
_LeBron James Posterizes Duncan_
November 3, 2006


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/d3IuzJWalHI"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/d3IuzJWalHI" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
_LeBron James with a Full-Court Heave_
January 3, 2007

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fuzKFobGl7E"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fuzKFobGl7E" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
_Second Angle on the Jason Kidd Layup_
January 5, 2007


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Nice I like this thread, keep em coming.


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/C3rAalUmJaM"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/C3rAalUmJaM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
_Jamal Crawford with the turnover, steal and game-winning 3 in a span of 5.5 seconds_
November 8, 2006


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kt5pOPn_0Ik"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kt5pOPn_0Ik" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
_The 5'9 Robinson brings the 7'6 Great Wall to shame_
November 20, 2006


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yTBj81ZDv3Q"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yTBj81ZDv3Q" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
_Ronnie Price throws it down on Carlos Boozer_
November 22, 2006


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

jasonskills said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kt5pOPn_0Ik"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kt5pOPn_0Ik" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> _The 5'9 Robinson brings the 7'6 Great Wall to shame_
> November 20, 2006


i love that block! its even funnier when yao tries to cover it up and holds his eye


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/emVe-fuvIt8"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/emVe-fuvIt8" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
_Chris Bosh sticks a dagger three-pointer with 1 second on the shot clock!_
November 8, 2006


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

ronna_meade21 said:


> i love that block! its even funnier when yao tries to cover it up and holds his eye



Nate actually fouled him on the follow through, he scratched his face and you know that must of been strong when your trying to knock a ball away from a 7'6" dude.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

IMO the Ariza and James posters don't belong in this thread, it just doesn't hang with Kidd's lay or Crawford steal and at the buzzer 3, I dont even think Bosh's is worthy as well. Perhaps one of the top raptors play but not overall.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6QOYoCZIKFc"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6QOYoCZIKFc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6QOYoCZIKFc"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6QOYoCZIKFc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


a yes-look pass that doesn't result in a bucket. wow just amazing. thought you'd post that randolph incredible 3-point play opportunity unless that was last season.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

jasonskills said:


> a yes-look pass that doesn't result in a bucket. wow just amazing. thought you'd post that randolph incredible 3-point play opportunity unless that was last season.


wat, and it wasnt good?

anutha one:

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/G6ik8iTIb7s"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/G6ik8iTIb7s" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Nice thread jasonskills, you posted pretty much all the ones I was going to post. Only other one I can remember is this one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQ9bk3hY6Qw

Btw, how do you embed the YouTube link?


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

EHL said:


> Nice thread jasonskills, you posted pretty much all the ones I was going to post. Only other one I can remember is this one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQ9bk3hY6Qw
> 
> Btw, how do you embed the YouTube link?


you just click on the embed textbox on the page and CTRL+C it unto the page

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BQ9bk3hY6Qw"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BQ9bk3hY6Qw" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

_Kobe rejects Deron Williams to help seal the game_
November 30, 2006


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

tried to find okur's game-saving block with no luck.


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

sticky this thread as the season goes by?


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZubvPYD8u0Y

wheres the embed textbox?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nwH0yZRo-cQ"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nwH0yZRo-cQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Why would the top plays include what should have been an offensive foul (Ariza dunk)?


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

jasonskills said:


> you just click on the embed textbox on the page and CTRL+C it unto the page
> 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BQ9bk3hY6Qw"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BQ9bk3hY6Qw" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> ...



..To help seal the game? After that, Williams hit a 20-footer and a huge 3 that sealed the game for the Jazz.

It was a nice block though, but it didn't have an effect on the outcome of the game, except maybe making Williams mad.


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

unluckyseventeen said:


> ..To help seal the game? After that, Williams hit a 20-footer and a huge 3 that sealed the game for the Jazz.
> 
> It was a nice block though, but it didn't have an effect on the outcome of the game, except maybe making Williams mad.


then why'd that guy suggest this play?


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

jasonskills said:


> then why'd that guy suggest this play?


It was a good play, but it wasn't pivotal to the outcome of the game. Just thought I'd mention it because the summary was off.

On the contrary, if Williams had actually dunked that, it would have been the play of the year so far.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

NewAgeBaller said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6QOYoCZIKFc"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6QOYoCZIKFc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


*WACK*


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9obz5TUTmZY"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9obz5TUTmZY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lUxB81QfvrM"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lUxB81QfvrM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Dr. Seuss said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nwH0yZRo-cQ"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nwH0yZRo-cQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


thats not a 'play' thats a match foo.


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z615m4B43FY"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z615m4B43FY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
_Chris Bosh intercepts the pass and beats the 3rd quater buzzer with a 57-foot 3-pointer._
January 31, 2007


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/J4uL32QYQSo"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/J4uL32QYQSo" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

_Down by two, the Nets' Vince Carter stuns the Jazz with this long-range dagger._
January 29, 2007


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

Thought I would have posted this by now...

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vyrsUR1XFqU"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vyrsUR1XFqU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
_Vince Carter gets the very friendly roll from the back of the rim on a three-pointer to send the game to overtime._
November 12, 2006


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

Great thread guys, and that Ronnie Price dunk was sick!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QyiqTnEkNCU"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QyiqTnEkNCU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Quinn Bucker goes crazy.


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

this thread delivers rep points jasonskills


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I love this thread!!!


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

This thread should be sticked


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> *WACK*


if by wack u mean dope, straight on brutha'.. fo real_

u culd add brandon "dont call me sugar" roy's 2 buzzer beaters to my collection if u wanted, but i dont got the time or the cash to find em rite now.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Haven't found video yet, but did anyone see Nuggets vs. Blazers last night? 

Marcus Camby going deftly behind his back dribbling the length of the court on the break, then deftly flipping the ball behind his back to Carmelo for the monster dunk. Brought the house down.


----------



## Chris Bosh #4 (Feb 18, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDTs9d5L6Gk&mode=related&search=

This is an amazing play by Sergio Rodriguez. IMO Sergio is going to be a star in the future, if he develops a jumper.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Dr. Seuss said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nwH0yZRo-cQ"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nwH0yZRo-cQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


that beats the autistic kid who nailed 6 3pters for sure.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Chris Bosh #4 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDTs9d5L6Gk&mode=related&search=
> 
> This is an amazing play by Sergio Rodriguez. IMO Sergio is going to be a star in the future, if he develops a jumper.



Nice videos, everyone!

What's with the negative perception everyone has that Sergio cannot shoot well. The guy has great mechanics and good range, and is just hesitant to shoot. In games when McMillan has asked him to score more, he has...with good efficiency. He's trying to appease Nate and teammates most of the time by being more of a distributor. By the way, in the games when he's shot more than 10 times: he's gone 8-13, 4-11, and 11-14. Sorry to hijack the thread...

Back on topic:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=IQ4x8CKj2bo (i can't get it to embed).


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tcY__Si_b1o"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tcY__Si_b1o" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

12-27-06 

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Y9rNkPnk18M"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Y9rNkPnk18M" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Thomas with the block, then the dunk.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/re8n7lJP9GQ"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/re8n7lJP9GQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Gordon dunking on Tyrus Thomas.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4MCDVbxKBQs"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4MCDVbxKBQs" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Tyrus blocking Dirk.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mcfzKiQTeT8"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mcfzKiQTeT8" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Tyrus Thomas defeating Viktar Khryapa in Simon Says.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QymJSFZo3kA"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QymJSFZo3kA" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Kirk to Thomas

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/s_ALW8I9dWw"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/s_ALW8I9dWw" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Thabo to Tyrus

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YpnLkBcoSAk"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YpnLkBcoSAk" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Ben to Thomas.


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

^^
i think there's a pattern. :wink:

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0RtNfVbK_lA"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0RtNfVbK_lA" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
_Carter with the *emphatic* stuff on Nocioni._
January 5, 2007


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vmjew-vMy-Y"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vmjew-vMy-Y" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Amare Stoudemire with the spectacular move under the basket.
November 17, 2006

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oVchwrpdS7Q"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oVchwrpdS7Q" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Leandro Barbosa hits the game winning three over Ben Gordon.
February 1st, 2007

And... for a bit of balance.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gGZOK4tl8iI"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gGZOK4tl8iI" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Monta Ellis throws down the nasty jam on Leandro Barbosa.
November 20th, 2006

I'll add the ones that I've noticed that jasonskills missed.


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

^^
hehe fine.

that stoudemire 360 looked like a 180-270 to me but still crazy. The other two are nice. I've seen that ellis one before. don't know how i forgot it.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nUpTZn8NoQA"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nUpTZn8NoQA" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Steve Nash hits the shot to send the game into the first OT.
December 7th, 2006

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fnYfHuFuUDE"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fnYfHuFuUDE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object> 

Dirk Nowitzki hits the game winner over Shawn Marion.
December 28th, 2006

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0CnILRA0uB0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0CnILRA0uB0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Amare Stoudemire dunks over Biedrins with power.
December 15th, 2006

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/H1n7RYU4GhU"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/H1n7RYU4GhU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

A sick alley-oop from Nash to Marion. Marion makes sure to hang all over Dirk in the process.
November 9th, 2006

...

I promise I'll start doing some non-Suns ones once I stop finding such good Suns ones.


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MI2rLv8Hkl4"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MI2rLv8Hkl4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
_Dwight Howard finishes the game-winning alley-oop with .2 ticks left._
February 9, 2007

*someone needs to find his game-saving block too.


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jrhFriD_6IQ"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jrhFriD_6IQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
_Bostjan Nachbar posterizes Samuel Dalembert and lands on him._
March 4, 2007

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FrmXvZ97gHY"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FrmXvZ97gHY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
_Andre Iguodala with the flashy behind-the-back reverse jam on the break_
March 9, 2007


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dNSv94dTR8Q"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dNSv94dTR8Q" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
_Vince Carter forces overtime by reverse-slamming an airball from Jason Kidd at the buzzer_
March 25, 2007

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/s0PSCtB0k7k"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/s0PSCtB0k7k" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
_Rasheed Wallace forces overtime by stealing an inbounds play with 1.5 seconds left and banks home a 60-foot, two-handed heave at the buzzer._
March 26, 2007

Both teams went on to win their games


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oDYhkyJN-40"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oDYhkyJN-40" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
_Carlos Boozer with the powerful left handed dunk (he's right handed) over Gilbert Arenas, in Boozers career night._
March 26, 2007


----------



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oDYhkyJN-40"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oDYhkyJN-40" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> _Carlos Boozer with the powerful left handed dunk (he's right handed) over Gilbert Arenas, in Boozers career night._
> March 26, 2007


OH SHEEEEEIIIT!! Let's see him blog about that.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Hahaha, man. Boozer was going nuts during that game. I wish you could have seen all of the players' reaction to that dunk. Check out Deron in the background when he sees the charge is called (in the video).


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gGZOK4tl8iI"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gGZOK4tl8iI" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> Monta Ellis throws down the nasty jam on Leandro Barbosa.
> November 20th, 2006
> ...



I love this dunk. It's great not only because he jams it right in somebody's face, but the announcer and the arena both go crazy! It's great to see people get excited like that. But that was just a great play and a great dunk. Monta Ellis is great.


----------



## JasonKidd5 (Mar 6, 2007)

Definetly has to be Sheed's 3/4 shot agaisnt the Nuggets.


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

I guess we'll have a top 10 vote at the end. the sheed shot's a shoo-in. so far, i'd have to put kidd's layup and crawford's steal-then-3 pointer in.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Mr-JOxIEs2E"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Mr-JOxIEs2E" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

_Amare Stoudemire shows Josh Smith the business end of a poster.
February 25th, 2007_

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zSEUBtRJ3rs"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zSEUBtRJ3rs" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

_Nash hits the game tying three to send it into overtime on his second try.
March 14th, 2007_

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NCKdiOHHzUk"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NCKdiOHHzUk" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

_Jason Terry hits the heavily contested three to send it into double overtime.
March 14th, 2007_


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/y_KOPjhYQS8"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/y_KOPjhYQS8" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
_Kobe Bryant hits a heavily contested three-pointer to give him 63 points and the Lakers a 3-point lead late in overtime._
March 15, 2007


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/v8Oyk7ZF3uM"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/v8Oyk7ZF3uM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

March 30th, 2007

_Morris Peterson's crazy desperate buzzer-beating three to force OT._


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn, what a ridiculous play at the end of the Wiz/Raps game. Crazy.


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

The Iceman said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/v8Oyk7ZF3uM"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/v8Oyk7ZF3uM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> March 30th, 2007
> 
> _Morris Peterson's crazy desperate buzzer-beating three to force OT._


this video is no longer available


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Trevor Ariza on Jermaine O'neal from tonight's ESPN game:

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dIMzUFbEMtY"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dIMzUFbEMtY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

Hairy Midget said:


> Trevor Ariza on Jermaine O'neal from tonight's ESPN game:
> 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dIMzUFbEMtY"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dIMzUFbEMtY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


monstrous. love dwight howard's reaction. is there a 'as-it-happens' vid?


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

jasonskills said:


> monstrous. love dwight howard's reaction. is there a 'as-it-happens' vid?


I'll post it when I find it, it's way sicker in real time.


----------



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

Hairy Midget said:


> Trevor Ariza on Jermaine O'neal from tonight's ESPN game:
> 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dIMzUFbEMtY"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dIMzUFbEMtY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


T-MACS BACK IN ORLANDO?!?!?!


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IkZFbPdgON0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IkZFbPdgON0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
_Off a failed Bobcat alley-oop attempt, the Wizards' Darius tips it back in off his shoulder in an unusual put-back in the wrong basket._
April 4, 2007


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

I couldn't find it on youtube but the play the other day when Kidd drove into traffic and passed it behind his back no look to VC for the 3 was just plain beautiful.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YgtC9kQzUWE"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YgtC9kQzUWE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade's dunk on Dunleavy

NBA Direct Video Link: http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.php?content=video&url=http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/nba/nbacom/pod/pod_070413.asx&video=blank&nbasite=nba

theres a youtube link but its not in real-time and not near as gud.

not really a top 10 play of the season but shud be a top 10 dunk.

the top 10 dunks of the season will hav a lot of facials this year.

o and it was a while ago but crawford's TO-steal-3 sequence back at the start of the season was gold.


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> o and it was a while ago but crawford's TO-steal-3 sequence back at the start of the season was gold.


look at the first page


----------



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

Is there going to be a vote for the top plays of 2006/07 based on this thread


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

Aussie Baller said:


> Is there going to be a vote for the top plays of 2006/07 based on this thread


I started a thread but there weren't many replies and it died away


----------



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

jasonskills said:


> I started a thread but there weren't many replies and it died away


Rly, i did not know that. I shall dig it up and BUMP! it


----------

